# Sweet Oatmeal



## holly99 (Apr 16, 2010)

An OMH goats milk soap:


----------



## agriffin (Apr 16, 2010)

That is amazing!  And the picture rocks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 16, 2010)

Those turned out great!  I love your photo with the milk and oats.


----------



## dolly777 (Apr 16, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Delish picture!!!


----------



## holly99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 17, 2010)

Great lookin bar


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 17, 2010)

Yum


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one Holly.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely, wholesome looking soap. It looks quite edible 

You can reduce the drag marks from the oats (and other organics on top of the logs) by cutting through the log with one of the sides uppermost. That way the organics are not dragged through the slices and the cuts are smoother.


----------



## ewenique (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful photography and lovely soap!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2010)

That is my favorite type of soap!


----------



## holly99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! I heard about cutting from the side just a little while before it was mentioned here. I will try to do that next time. It's a great tip!


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

Beautifull


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

Porridge Breakfast.  Beautiful.


----------

